# The Indulgence House - August 2018 - Pic Heavy!



## mockingbird (Aug 27, 2018)

The Indulgence House




Inventory - Check
Maps - Check
List of abandoned places remote and away from tiny villages - Check.

Yep another abandoned house from the backlog of earlier this year and what a beautiful place it turned out to be, so while on a road trip I guess it was a road trip, ticking off remote places here and there, this place I had circled as maybe a backup, well it turned out we was ahead of schedule so no back up, lets just explore it.

Driving down a narrow lane and completely overgrown trees grabbing at each branch above our heads, this place looked good as any to stop, now it was a simple hop over the wall and navigate across the woodland, stumbling down banks and tripping over more branches than I had ever seen, let alone battling ferns. (I wish I knew we could of just walked on the path and dived into the bush outside the house) but still the battle felt more worth it.

As we began to approach the house, a real silent moment took over, no wind no sound of cars speeding down the lanes, it was as if time had just stopped as we approached, we walked towards the door and a smashed window coated in what looked like blood, I pushed it open and what seemed as blood remained on the floor, odd...

With that odd silence and this house pretty much secluded from anyone, we made our way inside looking around.
Kids had been in here before graffiting shit across certain walls, not even a pointless penis was drawn, just odd wording, but noises upstairs kept me alert. Checking out the upstairs and seeing no one around I went back downstairs and gave the nod, well time to take some photographs, an avoid the pointless graffiti.

This house is just odd to say the least, never have I seen a house turned upside down but with so much left in place, the graffiti added to the confusion? surely if this was kids they would of smashed things and wrecked things, with expensive bottles of whisky and odd wine and rum drank on the table, maybe it was just a youths crash pad for a night, either way still on edge here just something did not seem right.

Upstairs I was filled with joy, I know many explorers dont photograph much of a personal homelife and get room shots, but finding albums and albums of old photos, all showing pictures from birth to old age, had me hooked forget the rooms I thought focus on these, I do to give a backstory in photos and letters of say a personal attachment, I find houses become rather a bore without this intimate part, so I have always tried to give it a personal touch, not saying the rooms here where boring, but with so much in one house it was rather annoying to portray what I wanted to do.

After taking my time, looking through albums and reading letters, it was clear a photographer was in the family, who I wish I knew as the images they had photographed where rather beautiful!

I came across the conclusion the house was abandoned around 2003/4 as these where the last known dates I found on letters, as for anything else it seemed the house was owned by an old couple unsure what happened, but they had a rather big family so who knows why this house sits so abandoned! I then moved from room to room looking for odds an ends to photograph, while taking the odd shot here an there of each room, it doesnt just tell a story the way photos an letters do, but I wanted to highlight what this house had, from an untouched kitchen, to what seemed to be a study of drawings, maps and paintings to a few bedrooms, the windows in each room are incredible though, downstairs seemed all rather out of place, but what can be said is the attic was still filled with belongings, clothes in wardrobes and alike all remained in rather an untouched state.

What a confusing house thats for sure, one thing still stands out a wedding ring left on the side... its these details you have to pay attention to I guess.

On with the shots and yes plenty! 





























































































































































Thank you for looking and taking the time to view this place and my work!
More coming soon! ​


----------



## paul.richards.up (Aug 27, 2018)

Photos & letters are fascinating you’ve done a lovely job here thank you mockingbird


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 27, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## HughieD (Aug 27, 2018)

As crushingly sad as it is impressive, that report. So much stuff, so many memories. Apparently unwanted by family and destined to rot away.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 27, 2018)

HughieD said:


> As crushingly sad as it is impressive, that report. So much stuff, so many memories. Apparently unwanted by family and destined to rot away.



Thank you certainly an odd vibe here due to the feeling an remains!


----------



## eddsup (Aug 28, 2018)

Potters House. A favourite of mine. Did you check out the outbuildings?


----------



## robsterwebb (Aug 30, 2018)

There's something really sad about this...

The girl in the pic sailing the boat (with the cap on) is stunnig, wonder where she is now....


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 30, 2018)

Very nice mockingbird.i know what you mean about room shots only.i could spend hours in here photographing bits.its always nice to see a fine balance


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 31, 2018)

The house doesn't look impressive on the outside but inside I see just sadness. I wonder where all the people in the photographs are now. There's a picture of someone in the Army and RAF, family members? Maybe.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 1, 2018)

A very common sight in my younger days - when the upheaval, death and destruction of WW2 were still making themselves felt in everyday life. All you youngsters out there should take this location as a warning; your surviving relatives and relations will not be interested in your treasured photos after your death. Why? Because they will already have their own collection of the same and only a few will end up being 'passed down' to other family members. In this case the other important fact for the abandonment of items appears to be the reason, the old folk outlived the younger generations of the family. My wife and I gave our son all the important family 'heirlooms' when he got married - they should celebrate a loving family life, not the sadness at the death of a loved relative! HJ is spot on re the forces - during those times nearly that everybody will have had a relative in the armed forces or medics. Old photo albums from those times are full of images of husbands and young men in uniform - some of the stories behind those particular images are the really sad facts that come out of these discoveries.


----------



## smiler (Sep 1, 2018)

Nicely portrayed MB, Sound Job, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 2, 2018)

eddsup said:


> Potters House. A favourite of mine. Did you check out the outbuildings?



Yeah the motorbike an so on, was worth a look but I went in them first an upon leaving didn't go back in with camera ha


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 2, 2018)

robsterwebb said:


> There's something really sad about this...
> 
> The girl in the pic sailing the boat (with the cap on) is stunnig, wonder where she is now....



Makes you wonder exactly what happened weirdly enough a few newer photographs where downstairs... Which to me said alot about who remained the last occupants,


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 2, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Very nice mockingbird.i know what you mean about room shots only.i could spend hours in here photographing bits.its always nice to see a fine balance



Yes room shots often feel rather so so the personal touches bring to light a different style a nice balance but also some insight is good, this house certainly can give both, its rather a mix bag cheers dude!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 2, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> The house doesn't look impressive on the outside but inside I see just sadness. I wonder where all the people in the photographs are now. There's a picture of someone in the Army and RAF, family members? Maybe.



Begs the questions.... Outside is impressive if you can stumble around the foliage but it doesn't show the insides structure well, still not an everyday house in this area


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 2, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> A very common sight in my younger days - when the upheaval, death and destruction of WW2 were still making themselves felt in everyday life. All you youngsters out there should take this location as a warning; your surviving relatives and relations will not be interested in your treasured photos after your death. Why? Because they will already have their own collection of the same and only a few will end up being 'passed down' to other family members. In this case the other important fact for the abandonment of items appears to be the reason, the old folk outlived the younger generations of the family. My wife and I gave our son all the important family 'heirlooms' when he got married - they should celebrate a loving family life, not the sadness at the death of a loved relative! HJ is spot on re the forces - during those times nearly that everybody will have had a relative in the armed forces or medics. Old photo albums from those times are full of images of husbands and young men in uniform - some of the stories behind those particular images are the really sad facts that come out of these discoveries.



Think it goes with the times, many of the older generation particularly love old photo albums and memories, today's generation not much.. I have showed the pictures of the albums to say the older generation an they are shocked to wonder why no one "saved" them, I am myself in someway as bookcases full of old albums lay inside that along with children's hair in small envelopes... This I found sad as my family did this alot an old tradition perhaps, but to see photograph albums laying collecting dust is a sad sight, I cannot imagine the youth of today caring much for them, unless they are of a certain nature an background not to paint many with the same brush an all.

I try to get a deep connection with my photographs and places I visit, while the discoveries and so on are never the same I try and capture a mix of both, either personal or not, the photographs I found where lovely aswel as sad, but hopefully I've done enough to give a deeper insight, as to not just say "another abandoned house" places even people need remembering even if we don't know the names of them in photographs, just my view I guess on this, but what you say is true many will not care for priceless photos and our sentimental treasures we have gathered over the years.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 2, 2018)

smiler said:


> Nicely portrayed MB, Sound Job, Thanks



Thank you I appreciate it... At least that dodgy blokes hand only made an appearance!


----------

